# [SOLVED] Monitor Stuck on Low Resolution?



## xAikaNoKurayami (Jul 28, 2008)

Hey all.

I recently did a nuke and pave of my PC using my dad's Windows disk, since I couldn't find my own. Everything seemed to work fine, and last night everything was fast and smooth as a new computer should be. However, when I came downstairs this morning and booted up, I found that my screen was stuck at an 800 x 600 resolution, and 4 bit color quality.

Last night, I also downloaded and installed the latest nVidia drivers for my card, along with the latest DirectX, since World of Warcraft was telling me it was missing a .dll. WoW worked fine, as did everything else, until this morning.

My rig:
OS: Windows XP
Processor: AMD Athlon 64 Processor 3200+ 2 GHz
1 GB of RAM
Graphics Card: nVidia 6600 LE

Thanks!
~Aika


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Monitor Stuck on Low Resolution?*

reinstall the drivers
in the device manager uninstall the card
reboot tapping f8 and choose vga mode
when windows finishes rebooting
disable a/virus
install your drivers
reboot the computer


----------



## xAikaNoKurayami (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Monitor Stuck on Low Resolution?*

-facepalm- I just reinstalled the drivers that came with the PC, and everything's working fine. I guess I just won't be able to update my drivers.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Monitor Stuck on Low Resolution?*

use the above method when you do


----------

